# 2020 Woc



## cattmad (Sep 14, 2014)

I just heard the 2020 WOC has been awarded to Taiwan, should be a good show


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2014)

Can we go???? huh. Please.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 14, 2014)

Enjoy. Wish I could attend.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I will go to that one, from what I heard the APOC they held ten years ago was incredible


----------



## emydura (Sep 14, 2014)

Will they time it for the multi-floral season?


----------



## cattmad (Sep 14, 2014)

I would like to think they would run it with TIOS in march, so if they did it would be


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2014)

Its a little way off, yet......


----------



## emydura (Sep 15, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Its a little way off, yet......



Yes, we have to live that long first. Just take it one day at a time.


----------

